# upc codes



## redcard01 (Oct 22, 2009)

We have a couple of local soccer stores that are interested in selling our shirts. They asked if we attached upc codes to our tags. Can someone point use in the right direction? What do they cost, any good sites to get them from, etc.? All feedback would be appreciated. Check out our shirts at www.shopredcard.com.


----------



## ROCENT (Oct 18, 2008)

I am trying to get some UPC codes for my line (approx. 200) and the pricing online is really outrageous. Any suggestions on who is on the up and up and is real.

thanks


----------



## SaphiraDesign (Sep 18, 2009)

When you go to sell your product at a retailer (i.e. Target, Costco, or Amazon.com), that retailer will have you fill out a product information form. On that form is where you will put your company and product details as well as your 12-digit UPC bar code number. The retailer then manually enters that information into their inventory management computer. This way, when they scan your bar code at the register, it calls up that form in their system and gives you credit for the sale. In other words, the bar code is simply a link between your product and the product information form you fill out for each store that sells your product.

A bar code is simply an inventory tracking tool that retailers use in their computer systems. For example, if you sell a t-shirt that comes in one color and 3 different sizes you would need to buy 3 bar codes. This way, if one of the sizes is selling faster than the others, the store will be able to tell instantly which one needs to be replenished without having to do a manual shelf count. 
(excerpt from Buy a Barcode | Register barcodes for retail products | Get a Barcode.)

GS1 is the offical provider of barcodes, aka UPC's. 

If you are selling to Wal-Mart or Kroger, they only allow GS1 barcodes. 

If you are selling to any other store, you can purchase them for cheaper from Buy a Barcode | Register barcodes for retail products | Get a Barcode..

You can even order your barcode on stickers to place on your hangtag!!!


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

You can try GS1 for more info BarCodes & Identification | Products & Solutions | GS1 - The global language of business


----------



## tru80 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have been using http://officialupccodes.com for a very long time for Amazon, ebay, rakuten and sears and I haven't had any problems and fast service. 
Once you own the legal rights to your UPC codes, you can convert those UPC codes into barcode images and then apply those to your product packaging via labels or printed directly on the product packaging itself. Once the barcode images have been applied to your products you can then approach retail stores or vendors who may be interested in carrying your line of products. When they ask you for your UPC code on the application, you are now covered, simply write down the 12 digit UPC code for that product and fill out the rest of the form.


----------



## BarCodesTalk (Jun 14, 2019)

ROCENT said:


> I am trying to get some UPC codes for my line (approx. 200) and the pricing online is really outrageous. Any suggestions on who is on the up and up and is real.
> 
> thanks


200 costs about $80 if you own them from a legal barcode seller. 

If you were to rent from GS1 you'd be forced to rent 1,000 codes for $2500 down and a few hundred dollars a year. (This is the minimum, as it can increase if your revenues increase)

The pricing is so wildly different because GS1 used to sell codes outright in huge, inefficient batches before 2002. Almost 100,000 to 1 inefficiency. When they switched to renting & recycling UPC's in 2002 they not only became 100X more efficient but they also raised their prices about 10X, that combines to about 1000X improvement in their bottom line revenue. 

So what legal resellers such as ourselves deal with are the pre-2002 economics of things, GS1 post 2002 is all about the $$ and driving their membership numbers higher. 

We have an extensive list of stores that require you to rent from GS1, it's not irony that these very stores run or sit on the board of governors for GS1. 
So for just about any other retailer globally you can own, save thousands and invest that money back into compounding your growth.


----------

